# Game #28: Miami Heat (21-9) @ Phoenix Suns (13-14) - 12/23



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Thursday, 10:30PMEST/8:30PMMT/7:30PMPST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV: TNT*
*Previous Game: L 110 - 118 @ San Antonio Spurs*












* Miami Heat (21-9)

Starters: 





































PG Carlos Arroyo | SG Dwyane Wade | SF LeBron James | PF Chris Bosh | C Zydrunas Ilgauskas
* 















*Phoenix Suns (13-14) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jared Dudley| SF Grant Hill | PF Channing Frye | C Robin Lopez* 




*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....OHS***!*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Debuts of Gortat and Pietrus. Should be interesting.


Let's not get killed by almost 30 again.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dudley is playing awesome. 


15-10, Suns 5:10 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dudley drills the 3. TO Miami.

21-10, Suns 4:01 left. 


Dudley 9 pts, 2 rebs, stl.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dragic playing awful. Trying to do too much.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Heat 9-1 run.

22-19, Suns at the end of 1.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

45-39, Heat at the half.


----------

